

Steve Yegge: Good Agile, Bad Agile - joshwa
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/09/good-agile-bad-agile_27.html

======
jgamman
didn't i read some of that in an old JoSoftware article? the "just a big ol'
pile of work" bit seems to be how he describes PM using his bugtracker - maybe
there's a 4th place that does software development well: Fog Creek.

